# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Doula - tvoja pomoćnica pri porodu, besplatne projekcije filma

## paučica

Dolazite li pogledati film?

https://www.facebook.com/events/1377595655796320/

 [Description]

Udruga RODA s partnerima organizira besplatne projekcije filma DOULA! u više od 10 gradova Hrvatske!

srijeda, 18. rujna 2013.
NOVSKA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica "Ante Jagar", Trg dr. Franje Tuđmana 4, 18 sati

četvrtak 19. rujna 2013.
BIOGRAD N/M Gradska knjižnica, Šetalište kneza Branimira 52, 18 sati
DUBROVNIK, Razvojna agencija Grada Dubrovnika, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15, 18 sati
OGULIN Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Bernardina Frankopana 7, 19 sati
POREČ Mala sala Pučkog otvorenog učilišta, Narodni trg 1, 18 sati
PRELOG, Knjižnica i čitaonica Grada Preloga, Glavna ulica 33, 18 sati
PULA Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39, 18 sati
RIJEKA, Savezu udruga Molekula, Delta 5, 19 sati
ŠIBENIK, Gradska knjižnica "Juraj Šižgorić", Poljana maršala Tita 6, 18 sati
VINKOVCI Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica Vinkovci, Gundulićeva 6, 19 sati
VODICE Gradska knjižnica, Obala V. Nazora 4, 10 sati
ZADAR Gradska knjižnica Zadar Stjepana Radića 11b , 18 sati
ZAGREB (centar) Art-Kino Grič, Jurišićeva 6, 18 sati
ZAGREB (Jelkovec) Knjižnica Jelkovec, V. Stahuljaka 3, 18 sati


petak 20. rujna 2013.
VARAŽDIN Gradsko kino, Gajeva 1, 18.30 sati

subota, 21. rujna 2013.
KLANJEC Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica Antun Mihanović, Trg Antuna Mihanovića 2, 18 sati

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Paučica zlatna si baš sam došla ovo isto napisati  :Heart: 

FYI pulska projekcija je pol sata ranije, u 17,30

Vidimo se!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Večeras, sutra i preksutra besplatne projekcije filma DOULA!

Vidimo se?

(ispravak na gornji post: dubrovačka projekcija je u PETAK ne u četvrtak)

----------

